
Is Health Care a Right? - elsewhen
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/02/is-health-care-a-right
======
dmfdmf
[http://www.afcm.org/Health-Care-Is-Not-A-
Right_(c)-Leonard-P...](http://www.afcm.org/Health-Care-Is-Not-A-
Right_\(c\)-Leonard-Peikoff.pdf)

